# Jekyll surf report 13 June (Lemon Shark and Rays)



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I went back to Jekyll and got set up right at the peak of high tide. On my first cast with my Avet SX I caught this nice sized ray.









My girlfriend and I started to catch a few whiting and undersized sharpnose.

My Avet went off again and I was able to reel in another good sized ray. If it was not for each ray having different looking stingers I would have thought that I would have caught the same one. 









I rebait and wade out to the first bar and cast out again. About 45 minutes later the Avet clicker goes off again. I have to wade out to the first bar in order not to get spooled. It looked like there may have been 10 or so wraps on the spool when I got the fish turned around. I had a back and forth battle for a few minutes and finally get this lemon shark beached. 

















After a few pics I helped get her back in the water.









The last decent shark of the day was this bonnethead which actually hit while I was reeling in to check my bait. I only got one pic before my camera batteries died on me.









After fishing about 5 hours I decided to pack up and leave. It was a good day fishing and I had some great company.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

thats some great catches..i drove down that way once to check it out. I want to go back and fish from the pier at the bridge on the east side. cast out towards the grass where the white oysters are. i saw a kayak video on here where some guy got a 58lb drum on 8lb test. the short video says he fought it for an hour or two..


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice pictures...great catches..thanks!:fishing:


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice. This was on the south end, looks like?


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

lazy fisherman said:


> Nice. This was on the south end, looks like?


Yes.


----------

